# John Deere 210LE skip loader



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Have any of you guys used a skip loader for snow removal? Basically this machine is a 310 backhoe. It is a 2000 210LE with an aftermarket cab with heat, 1710 hours, operating weight is around 12,500lbs. 73 net hp, mwfd and cat 2 3 point. My question is how would this machine be compared to an ag tractor when equipped with a 10-12' steel edge pusher and a 16' ebling on the rear? Hopefully you guys are not in summer mode yet  and can respond with Pros/ Cons. That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4wheel drive?


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

yes it is 4x4


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I have two older (early 90's) 310c 4x4 that I've had for five and seven years one came with the three point and the other with a block on the back I use both with a 12 ft box on the bucket and they push really well. I didn't ever bother with a back blade so I can't say how that would work but I don't see why it wouldn't .


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a 310 and it has had a hard time moveing the bx12 I have. We have had some big snowfalls this year more then one could keep on top of at times. 1st gear for the most part is all it will do. Now maybe a regular pusher will work a little better.

I could use the next size up backhoe really this one just doesn't have the power. You can warm it up for 20 or 30 mins before useing it and still don't make a diff.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 310 sj this year and it would run circles around grassmans 310. He tried it and liked it. It was comparable to my new holland 110 which is 3,000 lbs heavier.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea yours is turbo mine isnt. I forget did you run my pusher on your rental and mine?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ran your bx12 on your 310c. Had to get a rolling start and 3rd gear before dropping the box with it to keep it moving to the end of the pushes with.

The 310 sj would do a standing start box down in 2nd or 3rd


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

A 210 LE with a cab would make the best snow removal machine, the gannon box would be great to get close and drag snow away. With a snow pusher on the front and it would make a great snow removal machine. IMO


----------

